# Changing the loading image?



## Xaero252 (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm trying to change out the Cyanogen(mod) Loading... image
I have changed out the Moboot background, and the boot animation fine, and that all matches but between that there are two splash images one that just says "Cyanogen(mod)" and is green, followed by a second one that adds "Loading..." below the CM logo.
I have changed out the first of these two images fine, but I don't know where the second image is located, any insight on where I might be able to change that out at?


----------



## PPossum (Feb 22, 2012)

I was following a recent thread about changing the Splash Screens with custom ones that I downloaded:

http://rootzwiki.com...splash-screens/

I've done the boot animations, as well, but for some reason I am still getting the old splash screens.

The files are in the boot folder and are named:
moboot.splash.CyanogenMod.tga and
moboot.splash.webOS.tga

ES File Explorer will not let me copy over the old ones or delete them

EDIT: Solved


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

@PPossum You need to first mount /boot as R/W

As for the OP, the first image resides in /boot as "moboot.splash.CyanogenMod.tga"
The second instance of the image is somewhere in the actual ROM itself. I've tried locating this file but to no avail. I will look into it tomorrow when I get back from school.


----------



## PPossum (Feb 22, 2012)

rohan said:


> @PPossum You need to first mount /boot as R/W
> 
> As for the OP, the first image resides in /boot as "moboot.splash.CyanogenMod.tga"
> The second instance of the image is somewhere in the actual ROM itself. I've tried locating this file but to no avail. I will look into it tomorrow when I get back from school.


Thanks- I finally figured it out with help from this Revkyle video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=UU1BcDf6iEVccOQC70is_UVA&feature=player_detailpage&v=7iquJvUyOL4#t=124s
Instructions for mounting /boot using the native Terminal Emulator App are included in the video and it's description.

I was noobing-out







and trying to mount boot in CWM Recovery

If you can figure out how to remove the extra splash please leave a post, thanks


----------



## cobjones (Jun 21, 2011)

im pretty sure this is in the moboot area, but I have no idea where to find it and delete it.


----------

